# Do i need to pass separate exams for banking job in Australia



## mosquito

hi guys ,

i am currenlty working in banking job in india and i have done MBA in Finance. I have become the PR of Australia . I just wanted to know what are the steps i need to follow to get banking job in Australia.


I am ready to give any exams if required but i have no idea what to search for . Can anyone guide me in which line i should go to reach at high posisition or what the various exams which if i pass can give me better salary. or any one point me some link where i can read that stuff


----------



## piglet1

I don't think you need to sit for an exam? Correct me if i'm wrong. Have you tried applying for jobs yet?


----------



## mosquito

i asked on one webiste of CPA and they told me that i may need to know Australian tax laws and Australian company laws


----------



## piglet1

What position are you going after? For me, I'm more to the technical side, programming and such, so far I've never heard of exams yet when attending interviews. I am still looking out for jobs though, esp in the banking industry that suits me. Most banks does not hire non-PRs even though we have a proper permit (me on 309/100 Partner visa).


----------



## mosquito

I am interested in any non programming related jobs , like cashier , etc . to some extent exams looks true because if we don't know their tax system or laws , how can we do calculations in bank etc


----------



## Dexter

You will need only need to go through recruitment process. There are some online tests as far as I know (at least there were when I tried to apply for work in a bank). However, the procedure has a few stages and I don't think there is a specific exam you need to pass in order to get through except for the previously mentioned online test (a bit similar to IQ test).


----------



## dan

there are no special exams required

however the employer will usually seek candidates who have a good education.

i know the competition for banking jobs is high amongst foreign migrants to australia. most banks want to have their staff reflect the diverse culture of australia - but i would say that there are a disproportionate number of foreigners trying to work in banks because they see it as a "safe" job and a good career.

my friend who is of indian descent (but was born and educated in australia) works for a major bank and says it is a lot harder for indians in the bank than it is for australians. you are lucky that you have an MBA so i think that you will be ok - but do not expect it to be easy!


----------

